# New to forum & plowing with a truck



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Have a 2011 Tacoma Double Cab TRD/Off Rd. , getting a MD75 installed today & hopefully picking it up tomorrow. Any tip or suggestions would be appreciated. Anyone else using this set up or something close. How much ballast do u use or recommend? 

Thanks Bill


----------

